# haven't been on in a while!



## dozisthebeast (May 21, 2015)

And by "on" I mean on here lol. But I wanted to stop by and say hello to all my iron brothers and sisters, I recently got a new job, then a pretty sweet promotion so I haven't had much time to do anything other than work, but I'm finally getting my time managed alot better. Got into the gym today after like almost 6 weeks of almost no training, it feels soooooo amazing! My muscles had gotten so flat from not training but I got so swole after a few sets, can't wait to see how i look with a good 8 weeks of consistent training! Any way, hope everyone is happy and healthy!


----------



## Magnus82 (May 22, 2015)

Welcome back brother!


----------



## Phoe2006 (May 22, 2015)

Good to see you back


----------

